# York stellar furnace acting up



## Gbmike1972 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a York stellar furnace (Model # p1udd12n07601a) and it will turn on the vent fan and the igniter the burners will light for a few seconds and then shut off . the vent fan continues to run, but then after 5 minutes the igniter starts glowing and it reignites. only to shut right back down.  I have removed the flame sensor and cleaned it. checked the fusable link. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rogerknapp (Dec 29, 2012)

replace flame senser


----------



## Gbmike1972 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks I will try that. Can you buy those at Lowes or Home depot?


----------



## rogerknapp (Dec 30, 2012)

probably going to have to go to a york dealer to get the part take your model and serial number with you


----------



## Gbmike1972 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## joechuckg (Dec 30, 2012)

Replacing the flame sensor won't fix your problem.  Does your furnace have a circuit board? Does the gas valve have 24 volts across it as it drops out if so replace valve. If 24 volts drops out as flame drops out replace control board. Make sure rollout switches aren't opening.


----------



## Gbmike1972 (Dec 31, 2012)

There is no circuit board on my model. I removed the old flame sensor and cleaned it. It worked fine for a couple days then started acting up again. Do you know what terminals I test across to check the valve?


----------



## Gbmike1972 (Jan 2, 2013)

While working on my furnace I checked my drain hose for blockages. The plastic manifold that the combustion fan mounts to was cracked and leaking moisture. I cleaned it up and sealed with JB weld. Does anyone know the actual name of this part. So I can replace it.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 2, 2013)

How old must a furnace be to not have a control board?


----------



## ozone (Jan 3, 2013)

Regarding your question in post #8.
If your refering to the plastic cover between the lower area of the heat exchanger and the inducer, (combustion fan). Then you are refering to the "collector box".


----------



## Gbmike1972 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes the plastic cover that the drain hoses hook to, as well the hoses for the pressure switches.


----------



## ozone (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, that is the collector box.  When you install the new one you should be using high temperature red silicone caulk to get a moisture/pressure seal.  If you damaged your inducer gasket when you took it off it can usually be applied there as well for a pressure seal.  I think there might even be a You-Tube video covering this replacement.


----------



## Gbmike1972 (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome hopefully the part is still available. Thanks for the advice.


----------

